# Taping drywall - overlap paper tape or not?



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Simple answer: Overlap.


----------



## LadyFinisher (May 14, 2009)

*Questions*

What are you overlapping? 
Where two seams come together? 
Or where you were taping and ran out of tape then started using a new roll?

"taping 1. buttjoints 2. recessed joints 3. corners"

will work, some people do it in a different order, if you like the result that's what matters but I always do the corners last


----------



## HOMEY (Mar 18, 2009)

i prefer to run my angles first,bevels,then butt joints...i find this illiminates a lot of contact with butt joint and bevel tape with your flusher head...overlap your tape only by 1/4 inch,sometimesits fiba tape bevel joints ,paper tape bevels..with very thin layers(tight)of sheetrock 45 as a prefill to just give them the xtra strength..then the 2 other coats following in regular boxed compound...cgc light,or xtra light...:no:


----------



## HOMEY (Mar 18, 2009)

not expensive at all,,very straight forward none of the procedure is money costing..mostly just experience...plan ahead ...if you follow these steps it will work...even if you screw up there are ways that are simple to fix it ...just ask..:no:


----------

